# How to remove heavy overspray on paint ?



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi 

I use clay bars always to remove overspray but on this car the overyspray very thick  Clay bars didn't work on this car ! what do you think is better to remove it ? use sanding paper or petrol/gasoline ?


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Is it new or old paint? I'd the paint is years old then you can use standard thinners on it as long as you Polish it back up afterwards. Failing that 2000 grit wet dry then cut it back up


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

You could try a clay cloth instead? When I picked up my car and used the cloth for the first time I could definitely tell it was removing overspray - it sounded like sandpaper as I was using it!

I used the Artdeshine clay cloth and ONR as a lubricant. Worked a treat


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Standard thinners wiped over will remove or at least soften the overspray followed by a claying after washing the thinners off.
hth


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Clay disc is a very fast way to remove over spray.


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

Porta said:


> Clay disc is a very fast way to remove over spray.


Are these available in the UK?


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

Ultra Detail said:


> Standard thinners wiped over will remove or at least soften the overspray followed by a claying after washing the thinners off.
> hth


This. I have tried claying overspray off before and found it to not do much so I turn to thinners if it's factory paint. If in doubt just buff it off?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Sharpyyyyy said:


> This. I have tried claying overspray off before and found it to not do much so I turn to thinners if it's factory paint. If in doubt just buff it off?


Re painted car beacuse of that I'm worry about using thinners , I found APC as Clay lube can help but it takes long time also .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Is Farecla Clay mitt more aggrassive than Meguiars Professional Detailing Clay (red)?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Is Farecla Clay mitt more aggrassive than Meguiars Professional Detailing Clay (red)?


Nope, not even close. Megs is far more agressive.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I used BH Autocclay (regular) , Is Megs pro (red) more aggrassive than BH ?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Megs Red clay with Dodo Born Slippy as lube worked for me.
I've actually found that Dodo BS made removal of overspray faster.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Megs Red claybar is the most aggressive one that I have ever used. And most expensive one too.

There's a video on Youtube of a guy in the US that specializes on paint overspray removal. He actually uses a razor blade angled so its almost parallel to the panel and pulls the razor toward himself and scrapes the tiny blobs of paint off. He uses the tips of his fingers to cushion the razor blade

I know, that would scare the crap out of me too. I would be afraid of it digging in, but he seems to barely leaves any marks. He then follows that up with claybar and then polish with a compound. He's been called a hack on the AG forum as most of the examples he provides are on old cars that don't look like they were looked after beforehand anyways, but he's seems to have figured out a light enough touch to keep it safe.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Wool Pad and a very aggressive polish on the rotary worked very well on the last car i did


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Another vote for clay cloths:thumb:
I recently had our factory cladding sprayed and we managed to get heavy over spray of steel and cladding paint on 20 cars.
The valeter I used had his auto smart rep recommending the clay cloths which worked a treat.
I tried the hard bh clay which worked but was slower and left visible marks in the finish as you would expect.
It was decided against using harsh chemicals to avoid the chance of damaging rubber and plastics


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I have to remove overspray from my caddy van on a regular basis (average every 2-3 months) as being a smart repairer, my van is always parked next to the car I'm painting and therefore constantly gets covered, it's unavoidable unfortunately. I use a grey Bilt Hamer clay bar with a bucket of warm water and my shampoo as lube. Works perfectly and very quickly.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have had to remove some massive overspray from paint blasting before. Clay wouldn't touch it nor would any sort of machining.
Ended up with no choice but to sand. 
Results come up great but it's a massive ball ache to have to do it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wasn't it your dad done that or was that somebody else am thinking of.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

chongo said:


> Wasn't it your dad done that or was that somebody else am thinking of.


Who me? 
Na someone else your thinking of if so


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

atomicfan said:


> Wool Pad and a very aggressive polish on the rotary worked very well on the last car i did


Thats exactly what the company that repaired my car did after they got overspray over my car and then blamed me for it.

So wool pad and compound and nothing else. And left with insane polishing marks and every crevice filled with polish. Unfortunately it was pouring with rain when I collected. Luckily for me I have to take it back as the repair is going rusty 

But me, I'd just spend a day or six with the clay bar and clay mitt.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Alex L said:


> But me, I'd just spend a day or six with the clay bar and clay mitt.


Me too I prefer this way Alex and I found APC as clay lube will helps to remove overspray , also I prefer give the car strong wash with Armor heavy duty shampoo I use it neat by spong and leave it for 5-10min then I use some APC like Optimum or Britemax after that I start with clay bar and APC as clay lube .


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what does wat sanding please


----------

